# QUESTION ABOUT AN AUDI A3 PURCHASE



## DGID (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi there,
I am currently driving a VW Corrado VR6 and am about to purchase an Audi A3 v5 1.8 Turbo. 
color : Black, 18 inch Porsche Cups 3 (turbo), 70.000 km, november 1998, leather, rooftop-window...blah..blahh..etc.
The car is imported from germany to my country ( The Netherlands ) and before i am going to buy it - i have let an official testing team ( The Dekra team ) - perform all allowed tests on the Audi, of course to be sure the Audi is 100 % O.K.
The Dekra Team have sent me a report today, and the Audi is in exellent shape...BUT...: They found 2 things which according to them were of "such importance" to mention it in the report.
i am kind of worried, because i have all possible problems with my Corrado...even the whole coolingssystem had to be replaced due to a broken heat-termostate failure... so i hope you can help me out a bit....
- NR1 : They found some dirt in the "coolingsystem" - and gave the advice (on the report ) : Clean it and perform checkings again..... my question to you guys : is it possible that this may be a major problem..( something with my engine or the cooling-system itself )? Because how does it get there ??
- NR2 : The Audi has an original Navigation system built in the dashboard ...only there is a German CD-Rom in the system ( because the Audi is imported form germany )..my question..Is this gonna be a problem..or can i just put in an official Dutch " road" cd-rom from Audi...and are there any possible problems to encounter???
Thnx in advance guys...
Dennis.


----------

